# Looking to adopt a senior Golden



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a list of the GR Rescue Groups throughout the US, contact the Group closest to where you're located.
Each Group has an area they service.

Rescue Clubs by State-Absolutely Golden

Check on Petfinder.com, they have lists of Goldens in Rescue Groups and Shelters.

Adoptadog.com has shelter listing and also rehoming listings from individual owners.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

You can also contact Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue (NORCAL Golden Retriever Rescue | ngrr); I believe they have team members near Santa Barbara (not 100% sure though). 

Good luck!


----------



## Georginenordin (Jan 14, 2019)

MushyB said:


> You can also contact Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue (NORCAL Golden Retriever Rescue | ngrr); I believe they have team members near Santa Barbara (not 100% sure though).
> 
> Good luck!


Unfortunately, we only go as far south as Fresno and then up to the California-Oregon border. We are an all-volunteer organization and require an onsite home visit. Socal GOlden Retriever Rescue may go to Santa Barbara. In addition to Petfinder, and AdoptAPet, I recommend *24Petconnect*. All are search engines for shelter, rescue, and private adoptions.


----------

